# Informal Meet Up in Cork In April?



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone up for a very informal meet up in April?

Look at each others cars, chat and show off product collections maybe?

List your name here if interested and if its more than 5 names ill put something together.

1. Culainn


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump Bump


----------



## rebel.ranter (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a Cars and Coffee meet every 2nd Sunday (with the next one due in 2 days time). The location is between the Spar shop & Harvey Norman in Little Island.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Slightly too far for me chum - I'm up North. But definitely a good idea. 

Take plenty of pics - could develop into a bit of a Waxfcek lol. 

Cooks


----------



## GeoffS (Jan 21, 2016)

i'm willing to travel to a meet wherever it may be.. Although would somewhere a little more central pull in more punters


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

rebel.ranter said:


> There is a Cars and Coffee meet every 2nd Sunday (with the next one due in 2 days time). The location is between the Spar shop & Harvey Norman in Little Island.


Hi Rebel, is it on tomorrow?


----------

